# Good books & Trainimg Methods



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Peter is just 3mos now but planning to train him for hunt tests.
He sits until I throw his "bumper" and retrieves back to hand (most of the time.....)

Putting no pressure on him just playing games right now. Can you suggest any good books, web resources, etc. for getting him started on the right path?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

A lot of this info was just in a thread a couple of days ago, a book that was Highly recommended was " Training with Mo" but it is hard to find, and not available on Amazon ( I tried)... maybe you can find one. 
I'll find the thread for you!


OK I found it:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,19682.msg132242.html#msg132242


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You can get it from Gun dog supply http://www.gundogsupply.com/training-with-mo.html or from the author's site http://www.pineyrunkennel.com/store.php

Martha Greenlee also has a blog which is great reading. http://steadywithstyle.com/

What kind of tests are you thinking of entering? AKC, NSTRA, UKC, NAVHDA?


----------

